# Sirrus Sport v Elite



## millypops82 (20 May 2009)

Thanks everyone for their input into my earlier post.

Went to the bike shop as everyone has advised at lunchtime and whilst I literally only had a few minute go on a couple of bikes - think I have narrowed it to the Sirrus. Looks lovely, seems quick, has flat bars which I prefer, bigger tyres so feel safer and can mudguard and pannier it up for work. 

Now question is - I was going to go for the Sport version, but the Elite caught my eye. Is it worth the extra dosh? Am new to the whole cycling marlarkey so perhaps I am just being tempted by things I don't need?!

Advice, as always, welcome!



*The Specialized Sirrus Elite 2009 Features are:*

*Frame*: Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium, fully manipulated tubing, compact design, integrated headset, FACT carbon seatstays w/ Zertz inserts 

*Fork*: Specialized FACT carbon fork legs and crown, aluminium steerer w/ Zertz inserts 

*Gears*: 24 Speed. Shimano Nexave [F]. Shimano Sora, long cage [R].

*Shifter*: Shimano EF-50, EZ Fire 

*Wheels*: Alex S500, sleeve joint, CNC sidewalls, 32h Rims. Specialized sealed, 32h, QR [F]. Specialized sealed, 32h, cassette, QR [R]. Stainless 14g Spokes.

*Brakes*: Forged 6061 alloy, 85mm linear pull, cartridge pads [F]. Forged 6061 alloy, 85mm linear pull, cartridge pads [R]. 

*Drivetrain*: Shimano Sora, 8-Speed 12-25t casette, KMC Z-51, 8-speed chain, Sugino Triple crankset, 48 x 38 x 28t chainrings, Sealed cartridge, square taper, 68mm x 113mm BB 

*Extra Features*: Alloy 2-bolt, 27.2mm Seatpost. Specialized All Condition Sport, 700x28c, 60TPI w/ Flak Jacket Tyres.

*The Specialized Sirrus Sport 2009 Features are:*

*Frame*: Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium, fully manipulated tubing, compact design, integrated headset, hourglass speedstays 

*Fork*: Specialized Comp, A1 Premium Aluminium w/ Cr-Mo steerer, rack and fender mounts 

*Gears*: 24 Speed. Shimano Nexave [F]. Shimano Sora, long cage [R].

*Shifter*: Shimano EF-50, EZ Fire 

*Wheels*: Alex S500, sleeve joint, CNC sidewalls, 32h Rims. Specialized sealed, 32h, QR [F]. Specialized forged alloy, 32h, double sealed bearings, cassette, QR [R]. Stainless 14g Spokes.

*Brakes*: Forged 6061 alloy, 85mm linear pull, standard pads [F]. Forged 6061 alloy, 85mm linear pull, standard pads [R]. 

*Drivetrain*: Shimano Sora, 8-Speed 12-25t cassette, KMC Z-51, 8-speed chain, Sugino Triple crankset, 48 x 38 x 28t chainrings, Sealed cartridge, square taper, 68mm x 113mm BB 

*Extra Features*: Alloy 2-bolt, 27.2mm Seatpost. Specialized All Condition Sport, 700x28c, 60TPI w/ Flak Jacket Tyres.


----------



## garrilla (20 May 2009)

I would not have thought you'll be aware of the differences over short commute. And like you say it "caught your eye," clever designers.

However, I can guarantee that, if you buy the cheap one, in a few weeks you be wondering if you made the right choice.

Welcome to cycling, the world of n+1, and the marketing man's magnetic miasma (ultra tech pro plus version)


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2009)

Carbon forks Vs Alu, is it me or is that the only difference (other than looks)? Depends on the price difference I guess... If it's more than £50 I probably wouldn't bother...


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2009)

+1
and would like to add, buy the best you can afford.. you will regret if you don't. (me included)



garrilla said:


> However, I can guarantee that, if you buy the cheap one, in a few weeks you be wondering if you made the right choice.


----------



## HLaB (20 May 2009)

The carbon forks and seatstays are the only difference I can see but if you can afford it go for the elite. Luckilly when I had this dilemna 4 years ago the bikes were more similar (both alu). Back then the sports was a wee bit lighter and cheaper so it won the day for me.


----------



## millypops82 (20 May 2009)

There is about 150 quid difference, so doesn't seem like the sparkly pretty bike is worth the extra cash - 

Did decide I would go all out and push my budget up to a 1000 (including all bits and pieces - Bristol demands waterproofs!) but everything got more complicated the more I looked and couldn't work out if the better spec was worth the extra pounds.

So looks like I should settle for the Sport version, although famous last words will probably be reckless and decide to just plump for the Elite. Damn this world of n+1!


----------



## inaperfectworld (20 May 2009)

a world of choice can end up paralysing you from doing anything for fear of regretting what you've done. if it was me i would buy the sport and just tell myself i'd got a great bike that does what i want and ask myself what would the extra do for me? not a lot.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (20 May 2009)

millypops82 said:


> There is about 150 quid difference, so doesn't seem like the sparkly pretty bike is worth the extra cash -
> 
> Did decide I would go all out and push my budget up to a 1000 (including all bits and pieces - Bristol demands waterproofs!) but everything got more complicated the more I looked and couldn't work out if the better spec was worth the extra pounds.
> 
> So looks like I should settle for the Sport version, although famous last words will probably be reckless and decide to just plump for the Elite. Damn this world of n+1!


Course, on the Cycle 2 Work scheme that 150 quid becomes approx 75 you actually spend, which is then spread over 12 months .. sorry, I know that's just adding to the turmoil but thought it needed pointing out.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2009)

Like LC says it only equates to about 75 quid. You obviously want the Elite so I say... go for it!


----------



## accountantpete (20 May 2009)

Try getting a tyre upgrade out of them to seal the deal.


----------



## millypops82 (20 May 2009)

*


Sittingduck said:



Like LC says it only equates to about 75 quid. You obviously want the Elite so I say... go for it! 

Click to expand...

*
You are right - I do want the Elite....

...and how can I not agree with a Flapjack dodger who is from my part of the world! Nice tip re tyre upgrades Accountant - although once again - will mean me having to know something about bikes and therefore what to upgrade to!


----------



## garrilla (20 May 2009)

millypops82 said:


> having to know something about bikes and therefore what to upgrade to!



and that's where cyclechat.co.uk can help


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2009)

For puncture proofing everybody raves about Schwalbe Marathion Plus tyres. They're a little pricey for me (I'm cheap) so I cannot comment from experience. I would probably see what the stock tyres are like and ask them to throw in a reasonable lock, some lights for the winter... or mudguards!

Nice choice by the way Specialized hybrids are great bikes (that I can say from experience) 

SD


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2009)

I have Marathon's rather than the full pluses and normally get only a couple of visits from the fairy a year (and usually because I haven't got my tyres properly inflated too).


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2009)

summerdays said:


> I have Marathon's rather than the full pluses and normally get only a couple of visits from the fairy a year (and usually because I haven't got my tyres properly inflated too).



Er... I'd allow an extra 20 mins on tomorrow's commute SD... seeing as you have now tempted fate!


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2009)

I did wonder whether to also put in that I had already had my fair share this year but thought that would really be tempting her... besides tomorrows commute is only 2 miles each way. (Now I'm totally doomed!!!)


----------



## Sittingduck (20 May 2009)

Pack an extra couple of tubes in and take some food.... could be a long journey


----------



## Crankarm (21 May 2009)

summerdays said:


> I have Marathon's rather than the full pluses and normally get only a couple of visits from the fairy a year (and usually because I haven't got my tyres properly inflated too).



I don't have Marathons and never get any visits from any fairies. 'Am I missing something  ?


----------



## Crankarm (21 May 2009)

I have a Sirrus Sport of some years vintage. It has been good. I wouldn't bother with a carbon fork version as the ali framed fork is fine IMHO. A carbon fork on a bike in this price range is just marketing hype. Plus carbon is a little more fragile than aluminium. Save yourself £75 or whatever the difference in price is between the Sport and Elite and use it to buy yourself a decent rack and panniers for at some point you WILL want to carry luggage when you go touring on it or are just commuting. I would think the carbon fork doesn't have bosses for a front low loader rack should you wish to fit front panniers for a serious tour where as the aluminium fork does have these or mine does anyway. Stick with the cheaper Sport as when the cheap drive train wears out which indeed it will, dependent of course on the mileage you do, replace it with some decent kit and hand built wheels and you will have a very nice bike .


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> I don't have Marathons and never get any visits from any fairies. 'Am I missing something  ?



Well Bristol glass and thorns maybe. One of my routes (admit haven't been that way recently) takes me past the recycling centre by Ikea - the road glitters with the amount of broken glass on it.


----------



## millypops82 (21 May 2009)

*


summerdays said:



Well Bristol glass and thorns maybe.

Click to expand...

*


summerdays said:


> Looking forward to this already! Glad you didn't tempt fate and get a puncture nontheless.
> 
> Paid a swift vist to the shop on Park Street today and was dazzled by the Comp and Expert bikes. In my head I know a Sport is the way to go, but I have so little willpower. I should probably buy it online to risk being swayed when getting to the checkout!


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2009)

If you don't get on with the saddle that comes with it then I have found a couple of the ladies saddles from there good - at the cheaper end. Or can you get them to put on a ladies saddle as part of the purchase?


----------



## Maz (22 May 2009)

I have the Sirrus Elite. Great commuting bike.


----------



## Banjo (22 May 2009)

*Basic Sirrus / Sirrus Sport*

Until reading this thread I was set on buying the basic Sirrus for just under £300. For someone with a 3 mile commute and maybe another 40 or 50 fun miles per week is it worth me upgrading to the Sport or higher?

The main differences I can see between the Sirrus and the Sirrus Sport are the derailleurs F and R are Shimano Altus on the Sirrus and On the Sport its Nexave Front and Sora rear.

Also the stem is 4 position adjustable on the Sport (I have to admit I dont know exactly what this means) 

I am still waiting for my company to decide about CTW the decision may end up depending on that.


----------



## millypops82 (22 May 2009)

The Sirrus Expert is a lovely looking bike and with the CTW scheme I am lucky that for £500 of my money spread over 12 months, I can get a £1000 worth of bike and kit. Am just in two minds - do I get the best bike I can now - or stick with a more basic model and upgrade in the future once I know what I like.

Still in two minds! Banjo - let me know what you plump for.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2009)

With the CTW savings it seems almost "rude not to" on the Expert upgrade


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2009)

you will regret not going for the upgrade, imvho of course


----------



## millypops82 (22 May 2009)

Well, it seems fate is conspiring against me to spend more money 

Work have just advertised for people to take part in the London to paris bike ride in October for charity. Imagine the Expert might be the sensible option then!!


----------

